# It pays to keep searching for car rentals



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a March Orlando Reservation for a Full Size car, 10 days, $339.

Today, stumbling around (carrental.com) I found a Minivan for $308.

More vehicle, less money (still Dollar car rental company)!!!

So, now I'll just keep searching to see if I can beat $308!!

Pat


----------



## copper (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad... in my stumbling for a May Orlando 10 day trip I snagged a convertible for $272. I found it about 4 months ago and in my every other day searches I have not found anything cheaper.

I'm also stumbling for a OGG week and a HNL week. While the current full sized rentals I have are not bad, I think I can do better.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 26, 2006)

I have thru Dollar a full size car for 9 days in Orlando (MCO) for 258.00.  Saw this yesterday also and then later pm it went to 287.00.   I reserved it at this price this morning but will keep checking for a price drop


----------



## Detailor (Jan 26, 2006)

It is not uncommon for rental car rates to fluctuate.  

I booked an Orlando convertible through Dollar back in September ($162 rate that totalled $208 with all the fees and taxes) for the week of Feb 25 - March 4.  I haven't found a better price yet (same car is $223/$280 right now), but most of the rental companies do have promotions that they run.  

Look for promotions at the company's websites and other coupons that get posted in places like Mousesavers.com.


----------



## Enrico (Jan 26, 2006)

Detailor said:
			
		

> It is not uncommon for rental car rates to fluctuate.



Exactly.  Once I book a trip, I find the lowest price on the car size I need and book it.  Then keep checking Orbitz for lower weekly rates.  If I find one, go directly to the rental car company site and book it...cancel the other reservation.  Our last trip was to Kauai for 13 days...I made at least 6 reservations, finally ended up with a full size for $308 (tax included) for the entire stay.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Another example:  For our July Yellowstone trip, I reserved a 9 day rental for a minivan in Jackson for $358 from National months ago.  Now there will be only 4 of us instead of 6, I was thinking to change it to something smaller.   On orbitz the economy to premium ranges from $622 to $875 !  I'm keeping my minivan (except that on the web site an airport fee of $25 was added).


----------



## happybaby (Jan 26, 2006)

*checking car rentals*

Now besides my Dodge full size car at Dollar, I have a Chevy Trailblazer reserved thru Alamo for the same price of 258.00

Alamo has the SUV at a lower price then the full size car.
 
It's not that the 3 adults and 1 toddler need a big car, it's the suitcases and stroller we will be bringing.
We'd be packed like sardines riding from the airport to the room.

I'll still check.  The rates may go lower


----------



## Bee (Jan 26, 2006)

I reserved a Trailblazer with Alamo for $208.08 including tax! I was surprized to see the SUV priced lower than a fullsize car. Overall Orlando car rentals seemed high. Prices are higher than I paid in Hawaii last year.

Sandy


----------



## Carol C (Jan 26, 2006)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:
			
		

> I had a March Orlando Reservation for a Full Size car, 10 days, $339.
> 
> Today, stumbling around (carrental.com) I found a Minivan for $308.
> 
> ...



An even better site is CarRentals.com (plural).


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi pat,

Does the rate you posted include taxes?

Debi


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

You are right.  I had already reserved a full sized car in Ft lauderdale for two weeks this summer for $480 all-in for two weeks, did this a few weeks ago.  Went to reserve one for B-I-L last night and found mine for only $360 all-in, quickly booked and cancelled previous.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 27, 2006)

*another coupon (alamo)*

I don't know if I just missed it before -- or if they just put it there -- but I just found another coupon on mousesavers.com for $20 off the weekly rental.  I applied it to the reservation that I already had through alamo (with other discounts through mousesavers) and it brought my mini van rental (Uplander or similar) in Miami for one week down to $264.60 total.  BUT, I'm still going to keep looking 

If anyone knows how to get better, please let me know how.  

Debi


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 27, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Hi pat,
> 
> Does the rate you posted include taxes?
> 
> Debi



Yes, it did.


----------



## RumpleMom (Jan 27, 2006)

Keep checking Alamo.  We have rented an SUV from them for less than a full size.  Maybe due to higher fuel cost?  We weren't putting a lot of miles on so we were happy with the SUV.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sidestep.com*

I use sidestep.com to occassionally check for a lower price. With sidestep you can check multiple sites with one search. Of course, it was a Tugger that informed me about this site.


----------



## Sleep2222 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Car Rentals Orlando*

We just rented a minivan through Dollar for 213 (incl. tax) for the week of March 18.  The minivan was less than any other category except economy.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jan 28, 2006)

We are going to West Pam Beach in July.  Three weeks ago I rented a minivan from National for $199 for a week.  Now it is $360.  Will keep checking back.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 28, 2006)

What kind of discount codes (if any) did you have to use to get that rate?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 28, 2006)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:
			
		

> I had a March Orlando Reservation for a Full Size car, 10 days, $339.
> 
> Today, stumbling around (carrental.com) I found a Minivan for $308.
> 
> ...



An UPDATE---last night I got it down to $285 !!!

Pat


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Pat,

How are you finding these rates?  Are you using discount codes or anything?  If so, where from?

Thanks


----------



## Detailor (Jan 29, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Hi Pat,
> 
> How are you finding these rates?  Are you using discount codes or anything?  If so, where from?
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure Pat will correct me if my assumptions are wrong, but I think he's accessing the Dollar website without a coupon.  My test for Orlando minivans just brought back a $286.95 rate (fees and taxes included) without coupon or corporate code for a ten-day period at the end of March.
If you're not finding the same rate results for a different period of time that's because there's no one-rate-fits-all concept for rental cars.  A rate that you find for early March will probably not be the same rate that you find for a couple of weeks later - March 22-April 1 brings the above rate, March 1 - 11 brings a $518.85 rate.  This is normal for car rental companies,pricing is sensitive to demand and can fluctuate greatly based on inventory and can change daily.  And pricing will tend to be higher during holiday weeks, expected high vacation periods, etc.
Pat has found a key to car rental savings - go back often, check rates, re-check rates and revise your reservation when the price goes down.  Also try different coupon combinations available from sites like Mousesavers and check the rental company's online promotions or specials (there's usually either a special for upcoming dates or specials about to be released).  The whole process can be a little frustrating if you hear somebody else is getting a great rate that you can't find for your vacation week, but you've got to deal with your time frame and keep trying to find the small discounts and changes that add up to savings.
Dick Taylor


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, I can see the same $286.95 as Detailor mentions.

Mine was a buck cheaper ($285.93 ) and has a code attached of RWUW8.

Pat


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, I have been checking back regularly.  I just checked for the same dates as you did and put Miami in (which is where I'm flying into) instead of Orlando and the rate is $526   So -- I guess my destination is the issue   Oh well -- thanks for the info and I'll keep searching.

Debi


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 29, 2006)

I love TUG - just saved myself $50 by using the www.carrentals.com link for 8 day rental in MCO for early March.  Got an midsize SUV from Alamo for about $200 with all taxes and fees.  Had a midsize with Thrifty before for $250.

Well, a SUV will use more gas - but not $50s worth in a week.


----------



## ripleysmom (Feb 1, 2006)

Alamo seems to be positioning itself as an SUV renter IMO.  I was able to get a Trailblazer (or equivalent) for $211 for August from Alamo.  I wish National had the same price (since they are owned by the same company) so I could use Emerald Reserve.


----------



## copper (Feb 1, 2006)

Just lowered my May 10 day convertible rental by $40. $233 for the 10 days now... plus they through in an extra driver for no charge, don't think I'm going to get it much lower than that though.

Now if my two December weeks for OGG and HNL rentals would just go down.

copper the happy camper


----------



## Detailor (Feb 1, 2006)

copper said:
			
		

> Just lowered my May 10 day convertible rental by $40. $233 for the 10 days now... plus they through in an extra driver for no charge, don't think I'm going to get it much lower than that though.
> 
> Now if my two December weeks for OGG and HNL rentals would just go down.
> 
> copper the happy camper



copper-
That's a nice price.
You may have already mentioned it, but which rental company are you using to get this price?  Any coupons included?
Thanks,
Dick Taylor


----------



## copper (Feb 2, 2006)

Detailor said:
			
		

> copper-
> That's a nice price.
> You may have already mentioned it, but which rental company are you using to get this price?  Any coupons included?
> Thanks,
> Dick Taylor



I'm a Costco member and used the Costco coupon via Costcos website to Dollars website. We rent cars 3 or 4 times a year and I usually save enough on 1 car rental via Costco to more than pay the Costco membership fee every year.


----------



## jmatias (Feb 3, 2006)

We also use Costco codes for our rentals this year.  I did check a rental rate again for Orlando with the Costco code and the new rate was $30 cheaper.

It does pay to check


----------



## JillC (Feb 3, 2006)

*Thrifty*

Before I even found this thread, I was checking my reservation and found I could save another $36.00 off my original price.  I know it's not much, but it's almost a dinner out.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 3, 2006)

*Just lowered it again by $22 !!*

Perhaps alot of this has to do with the fact that Orlando, (being such a popular destination), has alot of competition.

That being said, I just went onto Ticketmania, and found a link to secure one travel, which got me an Alamo Minivan, for 10 days, $263.36 including taxes!!!

That rate (before taxes) was $135.81/wk then $22.26/day.

That $135.81 is $19.40/day---for a Minivan!!!

Keep on checking, folks!!

Pat


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 3, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE DRIVING ME NUTS!! I'm looking for a minivan mid-March for 8 days to accomodate our TS visit to Carlsbad.  EVERYTHING is $300 plus from Phoenix - although I haven't used by AARP or AAA cards yet.  The taxes and fees are what's killing me, they just opened up a consolidated car rental facility at Sky Harbor.  Millions of cars, millions of $$$.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 4, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> YOU GUYS ARE DRIVING ME NUTS!! I'm looking for a minivan mid-March for 8 days to accomodate our TS visit to Carlsbad.  EVERYTHING is $300 plus from Phoenix - although I haven't used by AARP or AAA cards yet.  The taxes and fees are what's killing me, they just opened up a consolidated car rental facility at Sky Harbor.  Millions of cars, millions of $$$.




We are renting a car for 10 days in Phoenix and returning it to LA. I was getting quotes of around $700 for a full size but finally found one at Dollar for under $400 total after repeatedly checking using sidestep.com.  The fees and taxes in Phoenix are really high!


----------



## Detailor (Feb 4, 2006)

copper said:
			
		

> I'm a Costco member and used the Costco coupon via Costcos website to Dollars website. We rent cars 3 or 4 times a year and I usually save enough on 1 car rental via Costco to more than pay the Costco membership fee every year.



Thanks copper.
I have used my BJ's Wholesale membership to lower my Dollar rentals, but can't see a coupon for Dollar at the Costco site.  Stopping by the local Costco today, so I'll pick up a travel catalog.  Maybe there'll be a coupon in there.

Dick Taylor


----------



## rwroth (Feb 4, 2006)

*Car Rental*

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hotwire.com. There are pros (low costs) & cons (pay upfront & the agency is unknown until you pay), but I've had good success with them. Recently I rented an economy for 2 weeks in Phoenix thru Hotwire - total cost (incl fees & taxes) is $261. The agency turned out to be Budget. Thru SideStep, this same car with Budget is $614, & the lowest thru SideStep (E-Zrentacar) is $394.


----------



## copper (Feb 4, 2006)

Detailor said:
			
		

> Thanks copper.
> I have used my BJ's Wholesale membership to lower my Dollar rentals, but can't see a coupon for Dollar at the Costco site.  Stopping by the local Costco today, so I'll pick up a travel catalog.  Maybe there'll be a coupon in there.
> 
> Dick Taylor




Just click through Costcos website to the Dollar site. It carries the code with it automatically. I've only been asked for my Costco card once at the renatal counter so it may or may not work for you if you are not a Costco member.

Good luck


----------



## Teddie2 (Feb 5, 2006)

I totally agree that searching finds you deals.  I had been looking to get a deal on an SUV for San Diego for weeks -we really did not want to spend much more than a standard car and I was not having much luck.  I searched all sites, checked deals used codes for (RCI, AAA, AARP and Costco) and finally after about two weeks of searching I came across a costco deal and got an SUV for 179 a week (we are taking it for 2 weeks).  I supposed I could wait and try and see if I can do even better but there has to be a point where you have diminishing returns.  But hey if anyone knows of how I can get an even better deal, I am still listening!


----------



## CMVer (Feb 5, 2006)

10 day full size $195.34 ($257.66 total) April 22-May 2 MCO
http://www.carrentals.com/?ref=15tripmanianlppc30ad1


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

*It's FUN to keep lowering the price!!*

Today, I lowered my car rental, again.

To summarize my postings into one:
I started off with a Full-Size 10 day Orlando rental at 339.
Then, changed to a Mini-Van at $308!!
Got that down to $285 a week later, then a few days after that got it down to $263.
Today, I got an e-mail with 15% off, but used a better deal of $30 off.  After subtracting that (and a few bucks off the tax), I'm down to $229---and that includes taxes and fees.
It says if you pre-check in online---you can save another $15.
I'll do that the week before I leave---assuming this Alamo deal is still the best one out there!!

(Oh, the 15% coupon was D42C, and the $30 off is AD94)

Pat


----------



## Spence (Feb 8, 2006)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:
			
		

> Today, I lowered my car rental, again.
> 
> To summarize my postings into one:
> I started off with a Full-Size 10 day Orlando rental at 339.
> ...



If you decide you've got the lowest price and it's with Alamo, can you then decide to PREPAY and save another 15%?


----------



## happybaby (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a standard SUV at MCO in May for 9 days at 234.55 using the coupon code for 15.00 of  (BQW8)  Where do you put the code AD94.  I can't get it to work for me when trying a new search.   I started at 255.00.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Happy Day,

Go to your reservation---then 'Modify' it.  Type in AD94 under the coupon code, then continue.

Eventually, it should show you a lower price, then choose to 'Modify' (vs. the other choice of keeping the original reservation).

When you are done, you will have the SAME reservation number (just a better total price!)

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> If you decide you've got the lowest price and it's with Alamo, can you then decide to PREPAY and save another 15%?




Yep---or at least that's the way I understood the e-mail.
You book it with your credit card, provide your State Driver's License #, etc---and prepay for 15% less.

well, I say that---I'll be trying in 3 weeks once I'm sure my Reservation is the FINAL one.

Pat


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, I've been searching for weeks to try to get better at Tampa, for 5 days than the $250 for the premium vehicle that we reserved.

I just got $155 for an intermediate thanks to Mousesavers.  Dollar has a code WN115 that got me about $45 off the best dollar price I could find.  We had to go with intermediate but this trip is just for the 2 of us so that's fine.

YaY!!!!

Anne


----------



## Detailor (Feb 8, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> OK, I've been searching for weeks to try to get better at Tampa, for 5 days than the $250 for the premium vehicle that we reserved.
> 
> I just got $155 for an intermediate thanks to Mousesavers.  Dollar has a code WN115 that got me about $45 off the best dollar price I could find.  We had to go with intermediate but this trip is just for the 2 of us so that's fine.
> 
> ...



And that WN115 code should lower a compact or a minivan, too.  I just dropped $35 off a rate on a compact for my daughter that I thought was pretty good (her $180 rate went to $145).  Pretty good rate and from an Orlando airport on-site renter, so pretty convenient, too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## suekap (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you for giving me the tip on alamo trail blazer.

#1 Cowboy Fan

I just booked a trail blazer for 252.09 in august.  I tried to use the coupon code AD94, but it said coupon would expire before I rent car, is there an expiration date on coupon.  Do you have any other discounts available after August 9th.  I could not get the D4C3 code to work, it kept saying invalid.

Also, where does it say if you check in on line you save another 15.00?  I am having a hard time saving more money.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 12, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> I just booked a trail blazer for 252.09 in august.  I tried to use the coupon code AD94, but it said coupon would expire before I rent car, is there an expiration date on coupon.  Do you have any other discounts available after August 9th.  I could not get the D4C3 code to work, it kept saying invalid.



I don't know if this one will work that far out either, but try AD14.  That code was recently sent out to prior Alamo renters as a way to encourage them to rent again.  It is designed to produce a $20 rental savings (not quite as good a deal as Pat's but if it works for your dates that would be a nice gain).

If this doesn't work, I'd suggest that you keep an eye on this board over the course of the next several months.  The rental car outfits tend to offer most discount coupons for a very short period of time but have been known to periodically extend dates and offer new discounts as the calendar advances.
Good luck,
Dick Taylor


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 12, 2006)

suekap,

I don't know about expiriation dates of the various coupons; but I would suspect that another useable coupon will arrive before your August rental.

The only other coupon I received is for 15% off---it is D42C.  That, too may have an early expiration date, but you can try and see.

The e-mail also mentioned 15% off with online check-in.  Since I think I have the best price I'm going to get, I probably will try it this week.

I'll post after I try to apply that offer.

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, it failed---I guess they figure they've already given me enough discounts!!!  (HA HA!)

The 15% off for online check-in was not included for reservations that have already used coupons, discounts, etc.

So, I guess I'm simply going to have to plunk down the whole $228 for the 10-day minivan rental.

I'm still VERY pleased with that total!  And, it's been kind of fun "...enjoying the hunt"  for the best price.

Pat


----------



## happybaby (Feb 12, 2006)

*Alamo rates*

I booked a standard SUV for May for 9 days  (Sat am thru Sun pm) for 255.
By using the 15.00 off it dropped my rate to 234.  Talking to an Alamo rep, I can get 227 with AAA discount and 211. by prepaying.  You can prepay up to 24 hrs.  If I don't find a better deal by the time we leave, I will go with the prepay.   All discount codes given expire before my travel time.


----------



## hoosiermarty (Feb 13, 2006)

Going to Vegas Feb. 27 thru Mar 2.  An ecomony car was 30some per day plus tax made it around $l40.00   Went on Priceline and bid $l7 per day which came to $87.00 with tax and Alamo picked up the bid.  A savings of $60.00  We don't usually rent a car in Vegas but we are taking my 85 yr old aunt.


----------



## wcmlbaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Re: car rentals
From the responses I would assume that it is cheaper to arrange a rental well before a trip rather than rent after you arrive. Is that true?


----------



## Detailor (Feb 13, 2006)

wcmlbaker said:
			
		

> Re: car rentals
> From the responses I would assume that it is cheaper to arrange a rental well before a trip rather than rent after you arrive. Is that true?



Yes, that's true.  To get the best pricing in most locations you'd want to reserve the type of car that you want to drive and match that up with coupons or discounts for your dates of travel.  From this thread, you'll see that it is common to find better pricing along the way.  However, once you get really close to your date of travel pricing will tend to go up - sometimes a lot - and availability of vehicles of various sizes may not be as reliable.
Dick Taylor


----------



## JillC (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thrifty*

I just checked again today and saved another $23.00 off my car rental for March.  This is my third reservation and have saved over $58.00 so far.  It pays to keep checking.


----------



## copper (Feb 22, 2006)

Just lowered my 10 day rental of a convertible in Orlando by $20 to $213 and change. I have not yet used Alamo's prepay to save another 15% as I will then be locked into the price. 

I'm still waiting for the reservation I have later this year at OGG and HNL to go down rather than up from where I have them now.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 22, 2006)

I had posted about the extra 15% off with pre-pay.

Sorry to inform---I was unable to get this discount---and unlikely that it is another valid discount for many here.
It seems that it was a discount on its own---but not combined with multiple discounts.

I couldn't use it, because I already had used a $30 off 'coupon'.

Oh well, I still got a GREAT rate.

Pat


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 22, 2006)

While I was checking for rental in Hawaii (1 week in Maui and another week on the big island) Hertz asked me to put my flight # in and it automatically gave me the ff discount. They quoted me just under $300 for the compact car per week.  Does that flight number usually give you a greater discount?


----------



## JillC (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thrifty*

See through Thrifty if you place your request on an American Express card they will save you another 15%.  Too bad I don't own one.


----------



## suekap (Feb 26, 2006)

I booked a trail blazer from alamo 252.00, now I went to BJ's and used the code in their book.  207.00 for 9 days.  It was 10.00 cheaper than using costco. I hope I can prepay in August and get another 15% off.  30.00 is another great savings.  I am still going to keep checking to see if I can get it cheaper.  I have never rented through alamo before, we always use budget.  The rates for budget haven't been that good this year and I can't find any great codes to use.  Thanks to this board I found out about the alamo trail blazer deal.  The trail blazers at other rentals is very high.  Alamo must have gotten a great deal buying trail blazers.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 26, 2006)

*Kauai/Maui Car Rental*

All,

I made our reservations for our Sebring Convertible through Dollar in August. Last Friday, just for the heck of it, I got on the Dollar site to check the rates. Both Kauai and Maui went down. So I cancelled and rebooked. Total savings for the three weeks of rental $321!!!!!  

I am not sure what motivated me to check the rates, but I am glad I did. 

Leaving for the islands next Saturday.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 28, 2006)

OK, we leave Sunday for a week in Tampa.  Our rental with Dollar is down to $131.45 (intermediate).  I'll keep watching just in case it goes lower.

Anne


----------



## Rmelnyk (Feb 28, 2006)

*New Orleans*

Best rental car companies for N.O. Be there in April 2 weeks


----------



## Corky (Mar 2, 2006)

*Ireland in May*

My daughter and I will fly into Shannon, tour Ireland for 2 weeks, then fly out of Dublin.  What is the best way for us to rent a car?  Will it be cheaper in Ireland or should we check all the sites mentioned in this thread?  I've never rented a car before.

Thanks.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 2, 2006)

OK, my weekly rental (intermediate) from Dollar in Tampa is now $114.67 total.

We started at $250.

Anne


----------



## Corky (Mar 2, 2006)

I just tried Dollar.  Two weeks, economy Ford automatic, no air will cost me $541.97. That's way too high.  I didn't have a promo code to use, and my airline - Aer Lingus - was not listed.  HELP!!!


----------



## suekap (Mar 17, 2006)

I keep trying to get my alamo rental cheaper, no luck.  I think the base price of the trail blazer increased, did anyone notice this.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 17, 2006)

*alamo rental*



			
				suekap said:
			
		

> I keep trying to get my alamo rental cheaper, no luck.  I think the base price of the trail blazer increased, did anyone notice this.



It did increase.    Base price was 195 at Orlando (MCO)  my total Sat thru Sun   8 days and 5hrs) is 234.  (prepay will be 211)  Now base price is about 287.00   That is for the Standard SUV  trailblazer in May


----------



## suekap (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks, I was starting to think I was loosing it.


----------



## JillChang (Mar 17, 2006)

anyone found a good rate for a mini van in Orlando for Xmas?

I need one from Dec. 23rd 2006 to Jan. 5, 2006, that is 13 days.  Best I found so far is Budget through Costco's discount and comes to 686 with taxes?


----------



## nordicdiva (Mar 18, 2006)

My husband and son got a great deal in Orlando for 6 days through Thrifty Car Rental....about $108.00.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 19, 2006)

*prices went up a  lot in the last week*

I've been checking rental prices on hotwire.com for the last week.  My quote for a compact in Vancouver, BC more than doubled since last week.  What's going on?


----------



## boggie (Mar 20, 2006)

*Minivan in Savannah, GA*

I was able to get a minivan for 7 days through Budget for $221. with an American express code for when we go to HHI the end of April.

Boggie


----------

